# Kritter Keepers..



## MantisSouth (Oct 23, 2005)

Can newly hatched nymphs get out of them?


----------



## Lan (Oct 23, 2005)

probably. depends on how big the slots/holes are on the lid of the kritter keepers in relation to the nymphs though.


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 24, 2005)

yep somtimes i put a netting over the top of the lid to be safe.


----------

